# Stony Brook University - MFA in TV Writing



## Telwriting (May 12, 2019)

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Stony Brook Manhattan MFA in TV Writing. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Telwriting (May 12, 2019)

Telwriting posted a new review on the film school  Stony Brook Manhattan MFA in TV Writing


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2019)

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  Stony Brook Manhattan MFA in TV Writing


----------



## Brooklyn315 (May 12, 2019)

Brooklyn315 posted a new review on the film school  Stony Brook Manhattan MFA in TV Writing


----------



## Telwriting (May 13, 2019)

Stony Brook Manhattan's TV Writing MFA is still accepting applications!  Just heard about an open house they're having with Alan Kingsberg, Christine Vachon and Pamela Kofler on May 20th.  Here's the link.


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2019)

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  Stony Brook Manhattan MFA in TV Writing


----------

